

Latvia, Lithuania Ban Russian State TV Broadcasts - ytNumbers
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_BALTICS_RUSSIAN_TV?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
sentenza
Complicated issue, don't knee-jerk. These countries were heavily colonized
while part of the Soviet Union, so the "native" population is scared that the
Russians might decide to "rescue" the Russians living there or to stir up
unrest.

But also, Russians that have lived there since before the collapse of the
Soviet Union are discriminated against, mostly by denying them access to
society/citizenship if they don't prove they speak the local language.

~~~
Zigurd
Many Russians, especially retail workers and taxi drivers, speak Latvian
passably, though it's easy to spot them as Russians. The language requirement
for citizenship is easy to pass and normal in many European countries. There
is no discrimination against Russians in law. If you Google "discriminatory
laws in Latvia" what you get are many articles on the state of gay rights in
Latvia.

What bothers the Russians is that they are marooned in a country to which they
were brought to colonize, and everyone knows that. Retired Russian military
officers and mobsters both liked living in Latvia. The town of Jurmala is like
a 1950's Elmwood Park, but with way more bling. The Russians in Latvia used to
have a privileged position. Now they don't.

------
bluekeybox
Russian state TV is complete Volksempfänger at the moment.

------
joepet
It's just a fraction of broadcasts had been blocked of what you can watch in
these countries

